# Charlote Rosa Marie



## PitBullMommy

So...just a warning..this might be considered a 'horror' birth story! 
Went into labor on Sunday the 8th, all back labor. Went to hospital when contractions were 3 minutes apart, 10pm. Could barely stand them. Was dilated to 4cm so they admitted me. I was begging for drugs, lol, so I got a spinal, which didn't end up taking. I got about an hour of relief from it. The doc broke my water at 2am. After the spinal wore off I was REALLY hurting, begging everyone to make it stop hurting, crying, the whole nine yards. A new anesthesiologist came on and gave me an epidural and it worked for about an hour as well, then wore off too, they tried giving me boluses of it, but it didn't really work. They gave me stadol (narcotics), but Ijust felt drunk and in pain. My shoulders were spasming from the bed I was on and the positions they had me in. I started pushing at 930am, when I got to 10cm. At 1pm the doc was starting to consider a C-section, luckily the hospital's AC was broken so the OR's were too humid to safely operate in, so I got more time to work her down. :blush: I had fans, wet washcloths, everything on me, and I was naked. Finally I got her low enough that the doc decided to use the vacuum and 'POP', she was out at 5:02pm. Yes, that was 8 hours of pushing almost...with no pain meds that worked! There was muconium, so they intubated her and sucked out her lungs, didn't get to see her for about 20 minutes, DH said she was BLUE. After she came out I had the worst (and still have it) headache of my life. They tried IV drugs, pills, everything, but I begged to leave. They gave me an IV this afternoon and tried to get me to stay, but I wasn't having it. I think it'll go away more easily here at home. Charlotte is absolutely perfect. Thank you all so much for all the support throughout! W/O further ado.... Charlotte Rosa Marie June 9, 2008 5:02pm, 20" 7lbs 12oz. 
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/IMG_2592.jpg
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/IMG_2588.jpg
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/IMG_2587.jpg


----------



## miel

she is perfect:) take care of yourself and rest :)


----------



## chefamy1122

She is so cute! I just want to pinch her butt cheeks - haha.
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratulations hunni!!!!

She is absolutley stunning!! N that little cute baby bum lol!! Love it!!

xxxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

N wow she really looks like you!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

She's gorgeous...congratulation..xxxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful! Try and rest and take it easy! :hug:


----------



## VanWest

Does your headache get worse when your sitting up and with bright lights?? I ask because I had the worst headache of my life after the epidural , and was told it was an epidural headache that 1% of women get, took along time to go away. I just had to lay down alot. I think if it doesnt get better for you , you should tell the doc , I didnt know this at the time but they can do other things to help.


----------



## VanWest

Congrats btw she is beauitful!!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG she is gorgeous. I applaud you for managing it through that labor! Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! :hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations she's a beauty!!! :hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

aww Mandy, she is beautiful. I am so sorry you had a crappy labour, no one deserves so much pain. I bet one look at her takes it all away though.


----------



## pepperflake

Awww, congratulations! She's precious! Sorry you had such a rough time and no AC!!! So glad you two are ok. :hug:


----------



## missjess

Congrats she's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats Hun!!!!! Hopefully that headache is gone now that you are home and resting. Your little angel is so stunning :)


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! Lots of hugs to you for enduring and escaping the c-section. She is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cupcake

congratulations!


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations she is beautiful !!

:happydance:


----------



## heather118

shes gorgeous, Congrats


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats she is gorgeous.xx


----------



## Jules

Congratulatons she's lovely!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done on such a long and painful labour.

She´s beautiful


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hun, take care and rest hun, hope the headache goes away soon.


----------



## anita665

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is gorgeous x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

She is sooooo perfect hunny, well done u! xx


----------



## Ema

Congarst she is adorable XXX


----------



## sonny

Congratulations glad she and you are ok now :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun! She is gorgeous. 

xxx


----------



## Lisa1984

Awww a perfect ickle baby, congratulations :) x


----------



## clairebear

she is gorgeous hun u take care and rest now xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

She is beautiful! Congratulations

xx


----------



## welshcakes79

:hugs: congratulations on your beautiful ickle girl,
and i bow to you for going through your labour without pain relief :shock:
take care of yourself..
plus i get to share my birthday (june 9th) with such a cutie :)
XXX


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! She looks just like her mummy.


----------



## bigbelly2

bum!!

bless her what a cutie she shares her bday with my oh 2!!

congrats

h x


----------



## kadey

oooh she is gorjus. I can't wait, altho i hope i arnt in labour for that long hehe well done and congratulations :)


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations she is gorgeous! :)


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations, she is beautiful, looks just like you!! 

Well done mummy for getting through that epic labour!!

:hugs:


----------



## Laura1984

she is gorgeous!!! x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she is beautiful


----------



## charveyron

CONGRATULATIONS :pink:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes gorgeous


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She is gorgeous, and looks very like you :)
CONGRATS X X


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congrats she's lovely xXx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Wow she is so cute, congrats honey, rest relax and enjoy xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww she's beautiful. Sorry you're labour/birth wasn't more straightforward! x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

WELL done shes sweet :) x


----------



## Margerle

What's with all the posterior babies!?!?!?

Sheesh... babies, com'on isn't growing you in our bodies enough!? You gotta give us the worlds worst pain on the way out too!?

:dohh:

Grats PBM :) She IS perfect :)


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

wow! what a cute booty!!! congrats! she is so beautiful!!


----------



## Deise

Oh man, some story!! Congrats on your gorgeous baby girl!!


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations she is gorgeous, and what a brilliant name! xx


----------



## goldlion

She's beautiful! You look amazing for having gone through all that. Congrats on your new little girl. Rest and get rid of that headache! :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Awwwww my inspirational clomid baby is here! She is so perfect sweetie, congratulations. I hope you feel better soon and can enjoy her more

:hug:


----------



## Vickie

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Belle

Congratulations, shes a beauty!!
well done!! xx


----------



## vicky9207

shes so chute. im sorry 2 hear u had such a bad labour but wasnt it worth it


----------



## Iwantone!!!

love the last pic showing off her bum x


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations on getting through it all. Charlotte is beautiful. Hope things are going well. xx


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## babymello

Pitbullmommy, She's beautiful, healthy, and big..

She looks just like you girl..

Congratulations! 

Mello


----------

